# הפתעה לחתן ולכלה



## אוזה גוזה (26/4/12)

הפתעה לחתן ולכלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היי,

אני אחות של החתן אך אני  מבררת בשם כל המשפחה,
הם יודעים שאנחנו הולכים להפתיע אותם ויותר מזה הם יודעים שזה הולך להיות מביך קצת (בקטע מצחיק)
אנחנו מחפשים רעיונות להפתיע אותם - משהו שיהיה בעיקר מצחיק (ולאו דווקא מרגש)
קצת רקע:
חתן אשכנזי (קיבוצניק)
כלה מרוקאית
יוצאים יחד 7 שנים

עדיף לא לערוך סרטון כי אין מספיק זמן לזה

יש רעיונות?


----------



## niceguy280 (27/4/12)

הפתעה לחתן ולכלה 
הנה 2 רעיונות מיוחדים להפתיע....

1.פישי הגדול בשיר מיוחד שנכתב על הזוג המשפחה וכו'
ומכניס אותם לאולם או מרים את הקהל לפני הריקודים - 
יש פרטים בסירטון
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MP9kRzlA6c

2.כניסה בהפתעה עם זמר אופרה לאולם -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mS49ZdKmcmg&feature=related


----------

